# Want to Gift wii to friend in Spain



## Fresh Prince 86 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I would like to send a Birthday gift to a my girlfriend in Spain. Preferably a Wii since she likes that console. 

Buying one here and sending it across would be way too expensive, and Im hoping absurd due to the presence of a cheaper option?

Would any1 know of a cheaper method?

ebay/purchase from mall close to her place/some other service etc?

Help would be much appreciated..


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Fresh Prince 86 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like to send a Birthday gift to a my girlfriend in Spain. Preferably a Wii since she likes that console.
> 
> ...


Well .... obviously ebay is going to be your best bet, or you could start here


----------



## Fresh Prince 86 (Feb 5, 2010)

and how does one go about the e-bay thingy? 

I did purchase from e-bay before.. but if i want the gift to be delivered in another country, would that be possible?


----------

